# LGA1366 - wie lange im Desktop??



## Stefan Payne (23. November 2008)

Was glaubt ihr, wie lange wir den LGA1366 im Desktop noch sehen werden?

Das er überleben wird, ist ja sicher - die Mehrprozessor Versionen werden ja ebenfalls auf diesen Sockel aufbauen, da ist der Preis des Boardes auch nicht soo relevant, 6 Lagen sind hier üblich.

Ganz im Gegensatz zum Consumerbereich, wo eher 4 Lagen üblich sind - der Nehalem benötigt aber mit seinem 3 Kanal Speicherinterface ein 6 Lagen Board.
Daher sind die Produktionskosten für so ein Board recht hoch.
Es gibt aber auch hier eine Lösung: nur einen Sockel pro Kanal ausführen, wie es Foxconn auf ihrem x58 Board getan hat.

Allerdings wird es eh einen neuen Sockel für die Nehalems geben, ist auch bestätigt.
Dieser wird irgendwas zwischen 1150 und 1170 Pins haben (ursprünglich 1166 oder 1160, letzte Gerüchte sprechen von nur 1156 Pins), mit 2 Kanal Interface und ohne QPI, der dann auch nur ein 2 Kanal Speicherinterface bietet und für Consumer optimiert ist...


Ich denke, das der LGA1366 ebenso eine Zwischenlösung ist, wie der Sockel 4, 8 und 423 sein wird und spätestens Ende nächsten Jahres zu Grabe getragen werden wird.


----------



## Uziflator (23. November 2008)

Die Preise sind ziemlich hoch und mehr Leistung als die Vorgänger die zweifelhaft ist, naja so allerhöchstens 1,5 Jahre eher 1 JAhr.


----------



## killer89 (23. November 2008)

Ich denke im Highest-End-Bereich wird der Sockel bleiben, fragt sich nur, obs sich auch lohnt... wenn nicht, dann geb ich ihm auch nur 1 Jahr.

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. November 2008)

Durch die Synergie mit Xeon wird der Sockel auf alle Fälle weiterleben, dank QPI muss Intel auch keine getrennten Single- und Multi-CPU Chipsätze mehr entwickeln - die Kosten, den Sockel zusätzlich auch im Enthusiastbereich anzubieten liegen also nahe bei 0 bzw. beschränken sich auf die Entwicklung entsprechender "Gamer" Mainboards durch die Hersteller.
6 Lagen-Mainboards sind auch keine wirklich neue Erscheinung, sondern kamen schon bei den ersten Dual-Channel-Boards zum Einsatz und waren auch bei den letzen Intel-High-End-Chipsätzen (I975, X38, X48) Standard. (Bei AMD weiß ichs ich nicht genau)

Aufgrund des niedrigen Einstiegspreise der CPUs würde ich mir jedenfalls eher Gedanken um den LGA11xx in der oberen Mittelklasse machen - denn wenn man mal noch 100€ Preisrückgang nach Wegfall des "gaaaaanz neu" Bonus abzieht, dann liegt LGA1366 in der Preisklasse, in der zur Zeit des öfteren High-End-Board/Quadcore Kombinationen gekauft werden.

P.S.:
Speicher wird afaik parrallel in einer Bus-Struktur angebunden. Man sparrt also genau 0 Leiterbahnen und somit 0 Layer, wenn man nur einen Speicherslot pro Kanal installiert. Lediglich das Terminieren wird einfacher und somit das Signal klarer - und da es mtlerweile genug Freaks gibt, die bereitwillig mehr für weniger zahlen...


----------



## Korn86 (23. November 2008)

Schwer zu sagen, ich würde behaupten dass der Core i7 Intels Phenom ist. In Spielen langsamer als der Vorgänger aber in Anwendungen schneller. Vielleicht tut sich da ja noch etwas mit neuen Kernen in 32nm und mit mehr L2-Cache, wer weiß....


----------



## Genim2008 (23. November 2008)

in spielen ist der net langsamer -.- der ist gleich schnell oder ein wenig schneller


----------



## Korn86 (23. November 2008)

Genim2008 schrieb:


> in spielen ist der net langsamer -.- der ist gleich schnell oder ein wenig schneller



Wo steht denn das, etwa beim PCGH-Test? Der ist fernab jeglicher realen Alltagssituation eines Spielers mit den getesteten Auflösungen von 1280X1024 

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/...40_965_extreme_edition/19/#abschnitt_bioshock

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...ore-i7-offiziell-verfuegbar-3.html#post335925


Vielleicht hat sich das jetzt auch  mit dem neuen Catalyst-Hotfix für den X58 geändert, das will ich nicht ausschließen, aber im Moment sieht es für mich so aus als ob der Nehalem langsamer ist 


Warten wir einfach den neuen Test ab:



PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir werden einen entsprechenden umfangreichen Test von Core-i7- gegen Core-2-CPUs mit sowie ohne Kantenglättung und AF bringen.
> 
> ...



Quelle: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...st-update-core-i7-offiziell-verfuegbar-5.html


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. November 2008)

Genim2008 schrieb:


> in spielen ist der net langsamer -.- der ist gleich schnell oder ein wenig schneller


Nein, er hat schon recht, in einigen Spielen ist der Nehalem trotz höherem Taktes nicht so schnell wie die Vorgänger.

Allerdings schauts momentan nicht sehr gut für den Core i7 aus, übertakten geht auch nicht so wirklich bzw führt zu deutlich gesteigerter Leistungsaufnahme, nicht auszuschließen, das es hier auch sowas wie das SNDS gibt...

Also mal abwarten und Tee rauchen...
So toll ist diese CPU allerdings nicht.


----------



## riedochs (23. November 2008)

Ich gebe dem Sockel nicht lange. Ich halte es mehr fuer Lockmittel um die Kunden auf die kommenden Mainstream Prozessoren einzuschwoeren.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. November 2008)

Wobei es genug kritik am Nehalem gibt, insbesondere wenn man ihn mal oberhalb der Spezifikation betreiben möchte - und dabei die Leistungsaufnahme abschätzt, wie in diesem Review eines Boardes zu sehen...

Eine Steigerung der Leistungsaufnahme von 188 auf 355W ist ja auch nicht alltäglich, für unglaubliche 600MHz...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. November 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, er hat schon recht, in einigen Spielen ist der Nehalem trotz höherem Taktes nicht so schnell wie die Vorgänger.
> 
> Allerdings schauts momentan nicht sehr gut für den Core i7 aus, übertakten geht auch nicht so wirklich bzw führt zu deutlich gesteigerter Leistungsaufnahme,



Wenn man sich darauf beschränkt klingts echt fast wie ein zweiter Phenom 



> nicht auszuschließen, das es hier auch sowas wie das SNDS gibt...



Ist bei keiner CPU auszuschließen, aber nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen bei Intels 45nm Prozess wohl sehr sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich.




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Eine Steigerung der Leistungsaufnahme von 188 auf 355W ist ja auch nicht alltäglich, für unglaubliche 600MHz...



Wo hast du die (unhaltbare?) Behauptung denn aufgetrieben?
(in deinem Link konnte ich sie jedenfalls nicht finden)


----------



## Korn86 (23. November 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man sich darauf beschränkt klingts echt fast wie ein zweiter Phenom



Irgendwie schon, da ist eine gewissen Ähnlichkeit vorhanden


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. November 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man sich darauf beschränkt klingts echt fast wie ein zweiter Phenom


Das kann man in der Tat so sehen.

Die Parallelen sind durchaus vorhanden, wenn man bedenkt, das der Phenom nicht soo viel in Spielen gebracht hat (allerdings dennoch recht viel), der Core i7 kann sich in SPielen nicht so recht vom bisherigen Core2 absetzen und ist manchmal auch langsamer denn der Vorgänger.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist bei keiner CPU auszuschließen, aber nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen bei Intels 45nm Prozess wohl sehr sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich.


Warum sollte das auszuschließen sein?!
Weils Intel ist?
Die habens doch auch schonmal beim Nordwald hinbekommen...

Wenn man jetzt auch bedenkt, das die Leistungsaufnahme des Nehalem sehr stark ansteigt, wenn man ihn außerhalb der Spec betreibt, kann man schon zu dem Schluss kommen...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wo hast du die (unhaltbare?) Behauptung denn aufgetrieben?
> (in deinem Link konnte ich sie jedenfalls nicht finden)


Nix Behauptung, Widergabe von Beobachtungen eines Tests.
Au-Ja! - Im Test: MSI Eclipse SLI, Luxus-Platine für Intels Core i7 - 20/22


----------



## der8auer (23. November 2008)

Bis jetzt halte ich von der CPU nicht viel. Preislich einfach zu teuer und die Leistung gegenüber dem Core 2 zu niedrig. 
Des weiteren ist das OC-Verhalten der CPU alles andere als berauschend. Ich warte auf jeden Fall noch den Deneb ab bevor ich was neues kaufe. Core i7 bleibt erst mal im Regal stehen.


----------



## riedochs (23. November 2008)

Das Teil lebt wohl mehr vom Hype der darum gemacht wurde. Intel hat es halt gut verstanden die Leute auf das Teil scharf zu machen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. November 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Warum sollte das auszuschließen sein?!
> Weils Intel ist?
> Die habens doch auch schonmal beim Nordwald hinbekommen...



Intel oder AMD dürfte wohl höchstens in der Denke von Fanboys ne Rolle spielen...

Schon mal geschehen ist es nicht (nur) beim "Nordwald", sondern beim 130nm Prozess.
Elektromigration ist von der Fertigung abhängig, nicht von der Anordnung der Transistoren.
Und in den letzten Monaten wurde wohl recht deutlich bewiesen, dass der 45nm Prozess keine gesteigerte Affinität zum plötzlichen Durchbrennen hat.



> Wenn man jetzt auch bedenkt, das die Leistungsaufnahme des Nehalem sehr stark ansteigt, wenn man ihn außerhalb der Spec betreibt, kann man schon zu dem Schluss kommen...



Einen direkten Bezug zur Leistungsaufnahme hat Elektromigration auch nicht.



> Nix Behauptung, Widergabe von Beobachtungen eines Tests.
> Au-Ja! - Im Test: MSI Eclipse SLI, Luxus-Platine für Intels Core i7 - 20/22



Äh - "legt das Mainboard ... an"
Die dort verwendete Spannung und der daraus resultierende Verbrauch stehen in keinem direkten Verhältniss zum Übertacktungsergebniss.
Es wurde versucht, die CPU mit 33% und 66% OC zu betrieben.
Letzteres hätte beinahe geklappt (was imho bei der verwendeten Kühlung ein beeindruckendes Ergebniss ist), bei ersterem verwendete das Board halt eine bedenkenswert hohe Spannung - ob die CPU die überhaupt benötigt hat, ist unklar.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. November 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schon mal geschehen ist es nicht (nur) beim "Nordwald", sondern beim 130nm Prozess.
> Elektromigration ist von der Fertigung abhängig, nicht von der Anordnung der Transistoren.


Hier war das Problem aber eine zu dünn ausgelegte Isolierung, so dass es zu Spannungsdurchschlägen kam, so dass sich die Elekronen 'neue Wege' gesucht haben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und in den letzten Monaten wurde wohl recht deutlich bewiesen, dass der 45nm Prozess keine gesteigerte Affinität zum plötzlichen Durchbrennen hat.


Das hat aber nicht unbedingt was mitm Prozess zu tun, denn die C und D Step Northwoods hatten das Problem des plötzlichen Sterbens nicht mehr.
Hier kann man durchaus einiges noch vom Design selbt hinbekommen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Einen direkten Bezug zur Leistungsaufnahme hat Elektromigration auch nicht.


Nö, aber die Leckströme, die ja das eigentliche Problem sind - wohl auch beim aktuellen Nehalem.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Äh - "legt das Mainboard ... an"
> Die dort verwendete Spannung und der daraus resultierende Verbrauch stehen in keinem direkten Verhältniss zum Übertacktungsergebniss.


Und wie wars nochmal beim Core 2 Prozessor?
Ich glaub, der verhielt sich hier ganz anders und weniger kritisch, oder?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es wurde versucht, die CPU mit 33% und 66% OC zu betrieben.
> Letzteres hätte beinahe geklappt (was imho bei der verwendeten Kühlung ein beeindruckendes Ergebniss ist), bei ersterem verwendete das Board halt eine bedenkenswert hohe Spannung - ob die CPU die überhaupt benötigt hat, ist unklar.


Dennoch ist die Steigerung der Leistungsaufnahme recht 'beeindruckend'...


----------



## steinschock (24. November 2008)

Ja hört sich alles nicht so gut an, erst mal abwarten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. November 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hier war das Problem aber eine zu dünn ausgelegte Isolierung, so dass es zu Spannungsdurchschlägen kam, so dass sich die Elekronen 'neue Wege' gesucht haben.



Afaik war es nicht die Isolierung um die Leiterbahnen, sondern der Transistor selbst, der quasi kurzgeschlossen wurde.
Wäre auch sehr merkwürdig, wenn sich Probleme nicht an den Stellen mit der schwächsten Trennung als erstes äußern.

Ansonsten besteht wiederum Grund zur Annahme, dass sich Core i7 in der Hinsicht nicht von Core2 unterscheiden, denn das Transistor/Flächen-Verhältniss ist nahezu gleich und Isolation nunmal durch die Freiflächen gegeben.



> Das hat aber nicht unbedingt was mitm Prozess zu tun, denn die C und D Step Northwoods hatten das Problem des plötzlichen Sterbens nicht mehr.
> Hier kann man durchaus einiges noch vom Design selbt hinbekommen.



Genaugenommen wurde es mit den C-Steppings entdeckt, da erst mit den FSB533 Modellen (die zu weiten Teilen im C1 Stepping daherkamen) ausreichend schnelle Mainboards eine ausreichend große Verbreitung hatten.
Dass D-Stepping Modelle weniger negativ auffielen, liegt schlichtweg daran, dass sich zu deren Erscheinen das Problem rumgesprochen hatte und statt 50+% Spannungserhöhung im Alltagseinsatz nur noch +10-20% verwendet wurden.




> Und wie wars nochmal beim Core 2 Prozessor?
> Ich glaub, der verhielt sich hier ganz anders und weniger kritisch, oder?




Ich wiederhole mich (mal wieder):
Eine vom Mainboard ausgewählte Spannung macht keine Aussage über den Prozessor.




> Dennoch ist die Steigerung der Leistungsaufnahme recht 'beeindruckend'...



s.o.
Und ich hoffe mal, es ist jetzt keine Sensation für dich, dass die Verlustleistung bei einer Anhebung der Spannung um rund 40% auch ein bißchen nach oben geht...


----------



## caine2011 (24. November 2008)

ging es nicht eigentlich um den sockel 1366?

ich glaube der wird sich ähnlich lange halten wie die 4x4 lösung von amd oder dir skulltrailplattform von intel.

für ein extrem kleines enthusiastenpublikum werden lösungen vorgestellt die der normale user weder bezahlen kann noch will.............

echt nix gegen die rohleistung des i7 aber wenn man für eine neue prozessorgeneration die sockel zweispalten muss, frage ich mich warum überall in der it welt zu stärkerer modularisierung übergegangen worden ist.....................

der einzige vorteil von intel ist der das sie von der position des marktführers de facto standards setzen können (ähnlich wie microsoft mit der verbindung von dx 10 und vista)

nur derzeit sorgt intel mit dem tripelchannel der dann 3 identische speicher braucht, für eine kompleete umstruckturierung des marktes, welcher in letzter konsequenz eine benachteiligung von amd bedeutet, da hier nur dualchannel unterstützt wird


----------



## TMX (24. November 2008)

Hängt sicher ganz davon ab, wie der LGA 1366 von den Kunden akzeptiert wird. 
Wenn ihn viele kaufen, dann wird Intel fürs High- End- Segment dabei bleiben.
Aber es werden sich viele über die zwei Sockel ärgern. Wenn der Deneb schnell wird, kann die Lebenszeit des LGA1366 auch schnell wieder vorbei sein.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Dezember 2008)

Caine2011 schrieb:


> der einzige vorteil von intel ist der das sie von der position des marktführers de facto standards setzen können (ähnlich wie microsoft mit der verbindung von dx 10 und vista)


ALso das letzte mal als Intel das versucht hat, sind sie ganz gewaltig auf die Schnauze gefallen.
Siehe EPIC, was nicht wirklich gut läuft und insbesondere den Alleingang von Intel mit dem RAMBUS Speicher, auf den irgendwie nicht so wirklich jemand bock hatte...
AMD hatte übrigens auch einen Chipsatz mit RDRAM in Entwicklung, Irongate R4, der kam aber nie raus, genau wie der SIS R658, den ich auch nie in freier Wildbahn sah.
Übrigens hatte Intel vor Epic in den Desktop zu drücken, gott sei dank war AMD mit x86-64 aka AMD64 schneller.


----------



## axel25 (23. Dezember 2008)

PCGH 1/2009 = Um den Cori7 nicht auszubremsen braucht man Auflösungen von 1680*1050 aufwärts und mindestens SLI/Crossfire, am besten jedoch Triple-SLI/Quad-Croosfire. Und dann zieht er einem gleichgetaktetem Core-Quad locker um 30% davon


----------



## STSLeon (1. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube der I7 bleibt uns als High-End-Sockel noch eine ganze Weile erhalten. Intel hat definitiv aus dem Sockel "Problem" des 775 gelernt, warum einen teuren Prozessor kaufen (QX9770 z.b.) wenn man einen weitaus günstigeren Q9550 problemlos auf die gleiche Geschwindigkeit bringen kann. Beziehungsweise konnte man einen QX9770 auch einem P45 Board laufen lassen. Jetzt hat Intel die Möglichkeit die Early Adopter und Leistungsfetischisten abzuschöpfen und später kommen die kleineren Prozessoren für den Durchschnittuser.


----------



## amdintel (1. Januar 2009)

der alte Sockel wird voraussichtlich noch dieses jahr oder ende,  eingestampft ?
intel hat 3 sehr gute  7 CPUs am start und  plant u.a weitere neuere CPUs,
vielleicht  mit 8 und 16 CPU kerne ,  
das geht scheinbar mit dem alten Intel socke nicht mehr .
der 1366 ist nigelnagel neu und den wird es mit sicherheit nun eine weile geben,
irgendwann wird dann wohl nur noch 4 und 16 Kern Systeme geben,  ich schätze 
die normalen core  mit 2 kern technik werden  dann auch verschwinden. 
und am anfang sind neue sachen immer treuer , wegen der sehr hohen entwicklungskosten 
und weil noch nicht so massenhaft produziert wird, mit der zeit werden die sachen aber wider günstiger .


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Juni 2009)

Tja, wie es ausschaut lag ich doch nicht so ganz falsch mit meiner Annahme, das Intel den LGA1366 recht schnell entsorgt, da man mittlererweile plant, die kleineren Modelle ersatzlos zu streichen, nur der 975XE würde dann über bleiben, der 965XE wurd ja letztens erst entsorgt, wenn ich mich recht erinnere...


----------



## Xion4 (3. Juni 2009)

965 entsorgt ist ja mal Blödsinn, er wurde wie bei Intel üblich ersetzt. Man schau sich doch die High End CPUs der letzten Jahre an, jeder wurde ersetzt.

QX 6700 - QX 6850
QX 9650 - QX 9770


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Juni 2009)

Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen entsorgt und ersetzt?

Bei beidem werden keine neuen CPUs mehr an den Handel ausgeliefert...


----------



## McZonk (3. Juni 2009)

Ich denke "Geupgraded" trifft es hier definitiv besser! Schließlich ist ein XE975 nichts anderes als ein XE965 mit neuem Stepping und einem höheren Multi. 

Imho ist die Ausbeute an hochwertigeren Chips einfach gestiegen, wodurch man "bessere" Modelle auf den Markt bringen kann. Und wozu soll man dann bitte das alte Produkt halten?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juni 2009)

"while one source suggested that the as-yet-unreleased Core i7 950 would also probably get the chop a bit later."

Klinkt nach knallharten Fakten.
Mitlerweile hören die billigsten So1366 CPUs aber eh auf den Namen Xeon.


----------



## The_Final (6. Juni 2009)

Ich denke, der Sockel 1366 sollte sich zumindest bis Ende 2010/Anfang 2011 halten, allerdings werden die i7-Prozessoren wohl mittelfristig durch die Westmere-Architektur ersetzt werden.


----------



## SLIKX (14. Juni 2009)

das gleiche wollt ich auch grad schreiben


----------

